# PRINCESS CHARLOTTE - hits the open road...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dearest Mama , I have been a trifle bored at home , so have run away yet again . I have " borrowed " some of your money , and purchased a fetching vehicle befitting a PRINCESS . I have listened to your advice ( ramblings of a SMOTHER MOTHER ) , and have allowed my favorite sibling Henry along on my trip ( I need somebody to carry my bags ). I think you might have warned me Henry is none too bright , his road map reading is appalling , and he eats like a pig - nevertheless I shall ENDURE his presence . I must be off , so many invitations so little time . SMOOCHIES , your spoiled darling Princess Charlotte


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

awwww.too cute.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sarah, that is just priceless!!! I love her little scarf too, can't have her hair getting messed up in the convertable!!

Looking forward to hearing more about her travels, and I'm so pleased Henry is along for the ride (to carry bags)!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: that is too cute. but where is the license plate number. Sparkey is asking  
and he is packing his bags for some reason. 

pssssst, I got a plan, you better wake up Mr. turtle
[attachment=29189:100_4676s.jpg]
come on, I'm taking you this time,
forget about the Mr. Camel he was too slow
but first we have to get rid of your eggs
we can pick up Kosmo on our way there
[attachment=29190:100_4678s.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

You mean her royal mobile did not come equipped with a GPS Navigation system.
Tell her if she heads here I have a portable one she can borrow.

Umm love the Isadora Scarf - be careful she doesn't get it wrapped around the steering wheel and choke her ... (Like Isadora Duncan) .. :w00t: 

Hey where is Sparkey going and what eggs is he talking about ???

I think turtles move slower than camels Fay ....

Max is on standby in his Playboy Jacket .. could she be off to the Mansion to visit Heff ??


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so cute! Love the scarf - and the "bag handler."

Psst: Sparkey, I not shure tha tuttle any fwasta then tha cwamwel and if you pwicking up Kosmo cwamwel mite be bwetta if it a two seatah. Plse schwing bye an pwick me up - mom brauwght home thwis lil dawg dwiving me cwazie!!! I pwacking schmy bags. Sophie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> That is so cute! Love the scarf - and the "bag handler."
> 
> Psst: Sparkey, I not shure tha tuttle any fwasta then tha cwamwel and if you pwicking up Kosmo cwamwel mite be bwetta if it a two seatah. Plse schwing bye an pwick me up - mom brauwght home thwis lil dawg dwiving me cwazie!!! I pwacking schmy bags. Sophie[/B]



Ohhhhhhhhh Noooo .. now Sophie is unhappy with an intruder in her house ...
Sophie we have some nice Macho men around here ... Archie must be informed of all this commotion - but he is tending to his sick sister that is wearing a cone on her head.
Of course Snowy must be on the alert to ...
I wonder if Princess Charlotte has an international drivers licence - or is she just going to sweet talk her way out of that too !!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha, Princess Charlotte is all too cute. So is Henry, the bag carrier.

Hope they enjoy their trip. Cannot wait to hear more about it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hmmm just wondering where are you heading to Princess :wub: :wub: and you are taking your handsome brother with ya too! :wub: 



> ( I need somebody to carry my bags ).[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: smart reason to take him along :HistericalSmiley:


Snowy has no clue where are you guys heading to ... He says that he wont mind using his doggie passport to reach ya if he had a clue..Crystal will join too since Handsome Henry is with the Princess :wub: Eating is a thing that she is VERY good at too :smrofl: She prefers to sit and eat than play


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> forget about the Mr. Camel he was too slow[/B]


 :smrofl: 

Snowy: am telling ya Sparkey Boy, those turtles are way too slow comparing to Mr. camel.. :smrofl: 

I have them both ... I can never reach a running camel, but I am faster than Bubble the turtle :HistericalSmiley: Think about it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sarah how cute :wub: I love the little sports car and just look at Princess Charlotte with her little scarf, perfect for keep her hair immaculate. Henry will be great for carrying her bags too, he looks so handsome as always :wub: 
Scooby just asked me to mention that now that he has his Harley perhaps Charlotte might like to go for a spin if she happens to get over our way, or if she feels safer maybe his little sports car would be better, but he won't have room for Henry or Koko so they can stay here and amuse one another while he and Charlotte are out and about having a wonderful tour of the Mid West  

Hey Charlotte, we could go for a spin on my Harley 
[attachment=29201:Scooby_o...s_Harley.jpg]

Or in my new sports car if you prefer  
[attachment=29203:Scooby_i...orts_Car.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

PC is adorable, and Henry looks up for the challenge. I ADORE Henry, he's such a good sport (Teddy, too!!)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: that is toooooo funny!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

So cute - they make quite an adventurous pair.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is just too cute. :smrofl:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, cute pictures! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have no fear - Archie is here!!!!! 


He's just trying to figure out the best mode of transportation.....
he's got to be able to get around fast, .....but he wants to look good too...


I'm lookin' good, but what's with this stupid car?? It keeps spinning it's wheels! :blink: 
[attachment=29242:Archie_d...r_car_rs.jpg]

This one goes fast, but ummmm I can't see over the steering wheel!! This is no good...
[attachment=29243:Arch_dri..._the_car.jpg]


Oh, no, If I have to take this stupid thing, will Princess Charlotte think I'm a nerd??
[attachment=29244:Archie_Santa.jpg]


Purely technichal problems but don't worry, he'll be leaving home soon - does anyone have a clue to which direction she was heading??


[attachment=29245:Arch__Abbs_and_PC.jpg]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: 



> Snowy: am telling ya Sparkey Boy, those turtles are way too slow comparing to Mr. camel.. :smrofl:[/B]


 :smrofl: Sparkey is not as smart as smarty Snowy :blush: hmmm. maybe Scooby is nice enough to pick sparkey up? I don't trust Archie's car :new_shocked:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> :smrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkey is so as smart as Snowy, he just doesn't have an available mode of transportation, and mom, please pack his shoes this time!! I was going to suggest Archie swing by and pick up Sparkey.....if he figures out what he's driving that is.....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Archie, do you have an airplane? that might work better, you can pick everyone up. :biggrin: This princess is way too fast for us. Lets hope Henry stops often for food , that might slow them down. :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg look who Scooby picked up for a nice drive :HistericalSmiley: 

[attachment=29249:Scooby___Sparky.gif]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: Janet, that looks so cute :smrofl: and they are going pretty fast :smilie_daumenpos: Sparkey is looking up to see if Archie ever shows up in his airplane :HistericalSmiley: but sorry Archie , we are going to ride in this car for a while until we run out of gas then you can pick both of us up. B)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Charlotte, here I come!!!!!!!

Who needs a ride?

[attachment=29262:The_airplane.jpg]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Archie your airplane looks like your car :HistericalSmiley: :new_shocked:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Charlotte, here I come!!!!!!!
> 
> Who needs a ride?
> 
> [attachment=29262:The_airplane.jpg][/B]


Omg Archie can go pick Charlotte and fly her here to the US, but what about Henry???

That picture is so cute of Archie on his little plane :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know where Max is ..
I went to San Diego for a teenie bopper concert and I came back and can't find him.

Did Archie happen to fly into John Wayne Airport ???

I need to find Max ..

Where is he ????????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lina, Don't worry about a thing,


Max is doing just fine...
[attachment=29271:The_airp...with_Max.jpg]



....off into the wild blue yonder!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Lina, Don't worry about a thing,
> 
> 
> Max is doing just fine...
> ...


 :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: Omg that is too funny :smrofl: Would ya just look at those two runaways or is it fly aways


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Lina, Don't worry about a thing,
> 
> 
> Max is doing just fine...
> ...


omg lmaooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464584
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they're holding on to dear life .... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ERRR - may I enquire WHO is flying the plane ??? It would be nice if they could find Charlotte , without ending up in a FIREBALL on someone's front lawn :HistericalSmiley: Sarah ( concerned SMOTHER MOTHER ) P.S I think it might be NEW YORK next...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> ERRR - may I enquire WHO is flying the plane ??? It would be nice if they could find Charlotte , without ending up in a FIREBALL on someone's front lawn :HistericalSmiley: Sarah ( concerned SMOTHER MOTHER ) P.S I think it might be NEW YORK next...[/B]


It looks like they have a job crop dusting before they can do their rescue work. (they need some money to wine and dine the princess ya know .. nudge nudge wink wink)

That Charlotte - look what she has caused again ... all these men jumping and putting their lives in danger to help her - the damsel in distress !!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> ERRR - may I enquire WHO is flying the plane ??? It would be nice if they could find Charlotte , without ending up in a FIREBALL on someone's front lawn :HistericalSmiley: Sarah ( concerned SMOTHER MOTHER ) P.S I think it might be NEW YORK next...[/B]


WoW! I sure hope Henry gets to meet sweet Bonnie Marie! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max called from the cockpit - he said that Archie and him were over Idaho - something about taking care of the potato crop ??

Max said he is scared of heights but he is trusting Archie 100% .. as long as Archie fastens his seatbelt.

He told me 'don't worry mum, we know the seats can be used as a floatation device" ... that is if they find water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> ERRR - may I enquire WHO is flying the plane ???[/B]



Don't be silly......everyone knows dogs can't actually fly airplanes. It's a remote control plane....Archie took the remote control with him! 


New York, eh?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

"Hey Scoobs!! look up there!! its Archie and Max, wow that looks like fun"
" Geez Sparks, those two are dangerous, yikes"
[attachment=29280:Fun_Giff.gif]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> "Hey Scoobs!! look up there!! its Archie and Max, wow that looks like fun"
> " Geez Sparks, those two are dangerous, yikes"
> [attachment=29280:Fun_Giff.gif][/B]



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Nooooooooooooooooo :HistericalSmiley:  :HistericalSmiley: :smhelp: :smhelp: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> "Hey Scoobs!! look up there!! its Archie and Max, wow that looks like fun"
> " Geez Sparks, those two are dangerous, yikes"
> [attachment=29280:Fun_Giff.gif][/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: Holy #@**#!!
....who ever said that Maltese were great rescue dogs....obviously didn't know what they were talking about! 

....anyone happen to have a Bloodhound? :huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Max called from the cockpit - he said that Archie and him were over Idaho - something about taking care of the potato crop ??
> 
> Max said he is scared of heights but he is trusting Archie 100% .. as long as Archie fastens his seatbelt.
> 
> He told me 'don't worry mum, we know the seats can be used as a floatation device" ... that is if they find water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B)[/B]



Matilda's on the look now, she heard the words Idaho, she's in her car seat waiting for one of you to pick her up, I told her it could be a long wait, but she won't listen to her mommy, she said she wants to be just like PC


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: OMG, Scoobs, they are going the wrong way. hope they don't run out of battery. I'm sure glad you picked me up. we just need to pick up 2 girls now. I know 2 cute ones, Sophie and Matilda. Sophie is already packed. scooby did you bring your cell phone? call Matilda and tell her to get dressed !


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464619
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Matilda should be shielded from the effects of Princess Charlotte the <strike>Harlot </strike>lovely girl ... but I think she has also been bitten by the travel bug !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is Bonnie getting ready for Henry. She has a major crush on him, and goes goofy for his sweet, souful eyes. So do I.
Geez, somebody called Charlotte a harlot - look at my girl... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She's in the dictionary next to the word.
[attachment=29308SC00775.JPG]


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464612
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, how cute!! They look so adorable in their little car!! :wub: 

Since Princess Charlotte and Henry over this way!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> This is Bonnie getting ready for Henry. She has a major crush on him, and goes goofy for his sweet, souful eyes. So do I.
> Geez, somebody called Charlotte a harlot - look at my girl... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She's in the dictionary next to the word.
> [attachment=29308SC00775.JPG][/B]


Oh My! Bonnie Marie - you're not shy are you!?! LOL

Linda - what type of dog is that 'getting acquainted' with Bonnie?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> This is Bonnie getting ready for Henry. She has a major crush on him, and goes goofy for his sweet, souful eyes. So do I.
> Geez, somebody called Charlotte a harlot - look at my girl... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She's in the dictionary next to the word.
> [attachment=29308SC00775.JPG]
> 
> ...


Yehhhh ahemm well, the middle picture in her signature doesn't leave anything for the imagination now does it ??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464644
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Max is looking a little bit off color in the plane .. maybe he is air sick ?? poor baby


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464758
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yehhhh ahemm well, the middle picture in her signature doesn't leave anything for the imagination now does it ??





[/B][/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right, Lina - she belongs in Playboy or something, doesn't she?? No shame, or as they said when I was in Spain - sin verguenza (sp). For the record - they weren't saying that about me - oh no, I was the WELL BEHAVED senior in HS. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


> Oh My! Bonnie Marie - you're not shy are you!?! LOL
> 
> Linda - what type of dog is that 'getting acquainted' with Bonnie?[/B]


I don't know Jac, all I know is that it was enormous, and Bonnie wasn't the least bit intimidated!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yehhhh ahemm well, the middle picture in her signature doesn't leave anything for the imagination now does it ??





[/B][/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right, Lina - she belongs in Playboy or something, doesn't she?? No shame, or as they said when I was in Spain - sin verguenza (sp). For the record - they weren't saying that about me - oh no, I was the WELL BEHAVED senior in HS. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


> Oh My! Bonnie Marie - you're not shy are you!?! LOL
> 
> Linda - what type of dog is that 'getting acquainted' with Bonnie?[/B]


I don't know Jac, all I know is that it was enormous, and Bonnie wasn't the least bit intimidated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So, she just lets anyone "get acquainted" with her. Oh MY!!! tsk tsk!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464767
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yehhhh ahemm well, the middle picture in her signature doesn't leave anything for the imagination now does it ??





[/B][/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right, Lina - she belongs in Playboy or something, doesn't she?? No shame, or as they said when I was in Spain - sin verguenza (sp). For the record - they weren't saying that about me - oh no, I was the WELL BEHAVED senior in HS. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


> Oh My! Bonnie Marie - you're not shy are you!?! LOL
> 
> Linda - what type of dog is that 'getting acquainted' with Bonnie?[/B]


I don't know Jac, all I know is that it was enormous, and Bonnie wasn't the least bit intimidated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So, she just lets anyone "get acquainted" with her. Oh MY!!! tsk tsk!

[/B][/QUOTE]


I was hoping she was "just" getting ready to pee on that big dog :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I was hoping she was "just" getting ready to pee on that big dog :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Lina, that's what people think when she lifts her leg - I have to tell them that no, she's just giving easy access. :smheat:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> QUOTE





> I was hoping she was "just" getting ready to pee on that big dog :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Lina, that's what people think when she lifts her leg - I have to tell them that no, she's just giving easy access. :smheat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


</span></span></span>OMG THE BRAIZEN HUSSY !!!
</span></span></span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lina, that's what people think when she lifts her leg - I have to tell them that no, she's just giving easy access. :smheat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


</span></span></span>OMG THE BRAIZEN HUSSY !!!
</span></span></span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: My neighbor calls her the sl*t of 81st Street, and my friend Wendy calls her the harlot of 2nd Avenue. My little girl's got quite a rep. Meantime, try - just try - to hump her?? She practically bares her teeth. Go figure!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464838
> 
> 
> 
> ...



</span></span></span>OMG THE BRAIZEN HUSSY !!!
</span></span></span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: My neighbor calls her the sl*t of 81st Street, and my friend Wendy calls her the harlot of 2nd Avenue. My little girl's got quite a rep. Meantime, try - just try - to hump her?? She practically bares her teeth. Go figure!! :HistericalSmiley:  
[/B][/QUOTE]

And to think she is affectionately referred here on SM as "Sweet Bonnie Marie" ..
She is a big tease then .... ha haha


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm , I think Henry James might be a little innocent for that fast tracked CITY **** :HistericalSmiley: I have had an update - Princess Charlotte is auditioning for BROADWAY - you will all have to wait to see what show she is in . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Hmmm , I think Henry James might be a little innocent for that fast tracked CITY **** :HistericalSmiley: I have had an update - Princess Charlotte is auditioning for BROADWAY - you will all have to wait to see what show she is in . Sarah[/B]


Give her my address, Sarah. Unless you don't want her unduly influenced by the city ****!! :smrofl: :smrofl: Hmm..I wonder what she'd be up for on Broadway.  Is there a princess in Young Frankenstein?? That's the real hot ticket this season, I think. :HistericalSmiley: Or she could introduce a new role into The Jersey Boys, another hot ticket. Can't wait to see her picture on Page 6 (a gossip/high society rag here).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today was the Albuquerque "Doggie Dash and Dawdle". We had HOPED that the Princess MIGHT decide to show up for the event. We watched and watched for her, but never saw her. After all, after the Balloon Fiesta, Princess Charlotte has a lot of friends and "admirers" (if that's what you call them) here in Albuquerque.

Princess -- will you ever come back to visit us again?

Lacie & Tilly (the "good" girls)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

If found Henry ... he is starring in a commercial for Clorox Kitchen ...

I saw him on TV last night - forget the bag handling ... he's on the road to stardom himself ..

http://www.clorox.com/our_story/media_cent....php?movie_id=7


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh how adorable!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> If found Henry ... he is starring in a commercial for Clorox Kitchen ...
> 
> I saw him on TV last night - forget the bag handling ... he's on the road to stardom himself ..
> 
> http://www.clorox.com/our_story/media_cent....php?movie_id=7[/B]


OMG, was that Archie and Max plane crashing in the soup? :new_shocked:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Fay I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw that, tooo funny :smrofl: 
Well it sure looks like Henry has found his niche :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had a call from Archie, he said their rescue attempts have been delayed - and it's a good thing Max thought to bring the floataion devices as they are now swimming around in a bowl of milk!!! :w00t: What an adventure!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: lmao!! OMG you guys are hilarious!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465156
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Fay I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw that, tooo funny :smrofl: 
Well it sure looks like Henry has found his niche :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just had a call from Archie, he said their rescue attempts have been delayed - and it's a good thing Max thought to bring the floataion devices as they are now swimming around in a bowl of milk!!! :w00t: What an adventure!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ummm Pat I think it was Tomato Soup .... :shocked: They were trying to rescue Henry and now look what happened.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a mighty big bowl for not only Archie and Max to be swimming around in but for the plane also!!!!!!!!!! They must have landed on the Planet of the Giants.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a good thing the notorious missing PC and Teddy are enroute to New York....cause Archie has decided he needs to <strike>snoop</strike> sniff around that area himself :thumbsup:   
[attachment=29346:Bonnie.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> It's a good thing the notorious missing PC and Teddy are enroute to New York....cause Archie has decided he needs to <strike>snoop</strike> sniff around that area himself :thumbsup:
> [attachment=29346:Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Now look what "Sweet Bonnie Marie" has started - all the males want to go sniffing ..
Ohhhhhhhh Myyyyyyyyyyyy ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Don't worry Archie and Max, Scooby and Sparky are coming in their soup rescue boat, they will save you and they called in the search plane to help them find yas :chili: :chili: 

[attachment=29351:Soup_Rescue.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like LBB having an eye for detecting, Archie has a nose for it! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Come on PC and Henry - we'll have a blast. I'll treat you to a hot dog.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Don't worry Archie and Max, Scooby and Sparky are coming in their soup rescue boat, they will save you and they called in the search plane to help them find yas :chili: :chili:
> 
> [attachment=29351:Soup_Rescue.gif][/B]



Hahahha Scooby the Sailor - Sparkey looks a little scared !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love Princess Charlotte adventures! Too fun!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dearest Mama - your darling daughter was ALMOST a Broadway star . I auditioned successfully for Wicked , my howling voice was most impressive . I WANTED the part of Glinda ( the good witch ) - I look most fetching in pink - but to my horror they cast me as Elphaba the WICKED WITCH OF THE WEST . I was forced to put my paw down - this Princess does not do GREEN . I am currently sulking in Central Park . SMOOCHIES , Princess Charlotte ( who accidentally made off with the costume )


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mama , Charlotte has DUMPED me - I am alone and lost in New York . Charlotte is so mean , she told me this place was called the BIG APPLE , all I could find was this little one to eat . HELP . Henry James


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love seeing and hearing about Princess Charlotte's adventures. She is one cutie :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Mama , Charlotte has DUMPED me - I am alone and lost in New York . Charlotte is so mean , she told me this place was called the BIG APPLE , all I could find was this little one to eat . HELP . Henry James
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry DARLING - I promise to behave. No leg lifting. I'll be a good, demure little girl. Please come to the Upper East Side. I'll show you all the good places to pee.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Mama , Charlotte has DUMPED me - I am alone and lost in New York . Charlotte is so mean , she told me this place was called the BIG APPLE , all I could find was this little one to eat . HELP . Henry James
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww isn't Henry James gorgeous - look at that little tongue. Poor thing - he should have known not to follow that Harlot around. Henry needs some TLC and I think Bonnie Marie may be able to help him ... Manhattan is the place for him ... some good Pizza joints ?? <strike>peeing </strike>shopping on 5th Avenue .. where does he end up Green Acres with one measly Aussie apple ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh dear sweet Princess Charlotte, you look so fetching in your costume, don't be too disappointed though, perhaps next time you will get the leading role :wub: I am sure mummy is very proud of you no matter which witch you are portraying  

Henry I think if you go to Bonnie Marie's house you will have the time of your life, she is charming and beautiful and with your handsome good looks I am sure you will sweep her right off her feet, or at least one of them


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you Scooby and Sparkey!!!!! Archie and Max are safe on dry land again!!! and now the rescue attempt may resume.






I think the boys are up to something.....




Here Teddy Teddy Teddy,
Here boy...."
[attachment=29364:Teddy_Magnet.jpg]

and a trap is set! Don't worry Sarah, Teddy will be safe before long!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thank you Scooby and Sparkey!!!!! Archie and Max are safe on dry land again!!! and now the rescue attempt may resume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat You are a RIOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Thank you Scooby and Sparkey!!!!! Archie and Max are safe on dry land again!!! and now the rescue attempt may resume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: This would have worked a treat but TEDDY is safe at home in Australia , the lovable Henry James is lost in New York . I hope the boys can find them before they fall into the wrong hands . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hahahaha, that is one of the funniest things I have ever seen. It was the scarf over PC's head that didn't it. TOO CUTE!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465581
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem, Sarah - IF by the wrong hands you mean *Bonnie Marie* - I am HIGHLY offended (JK). :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465688
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , I didn't mean Bonnie Marie , Henry informs me that he has a HOT DATE - I'm assuming it's your delightful daughter  . Princess Charlotte is my main concern - LITTLE MINX . Sarah


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness -- now I'm getting worried. :smhelp: 

First -- everyone that is anyone knows that Princesses do NOT play WICKED WITCHES -- only GOOD WITCHES (even if the Princess is a <strike>harlot</strike> I mean jetsetter). So what was that casting director thinking. :wacko1: 

Second -- I feel so sorry for Henry James. I just knew that PC would leave him in the lurch whenever she got a better invitation.  Henry James, if I were you, I'd take Sweet Bonnie Marie up on her offer. It may just be the best time you ever have. :biggrin: 

And lastly - PC -- please let everyone know that I TRIED to be a PROPER chaperone to you when you were here at the Balloon Fiesta. I was almost banned from being a Secret Santa and I think my improper chaperoning may be the reason. :huh: 

Scoobey, Sparkey, Archie and Max -- you'd better hurry. Central Park is no place for a Princess on her own (especially at night). :mellow:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Henry James has found his way to 81st Street! His attitude has changed, he LOVES New York, as you can see:
[attachment=29372:Bonnie_and_Henry.jpg]
And he and Bonnie are getting along famously:
[attachment=29373:Bonnie_a...Henry_II.jpg]

Now they have to rein in the Princess. Henry said he thinks she was having drinks at the Carlyle. Wicked witch indeed! She'll show them.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

We have a problem.

I read in the New York Times that there has been a theft at the Gershwin Theater.
The item that has been stolen is a Witch's outfit from the show that is playing right now called "Wicked" ...

They think a certain female was found storming out with the outfit when she had a hissy fit over the role she did not get.

The have the NYPD K-9 division on the case and they are hunting the alias down ....

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=29375:ctmpphpuRThOv.jpg]

Poor little Matilda, why she's still waiting in Idaho for the boys to pick her up, wait she just told me she found a way to get to New York, my poor baby girl, she has waited way to long, now she's on her own :smcry: looking for her PC


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> [attachment=29375:ctmpphpuRThOv.jpg]
> 
> Poor little Matilda, why she's still waiting in Idaho for the boys to pick her up, wait she just told me she found a way to get to New York, my poor baby girl, she has waited way to long, now she's on her own :smcry: looking for her PC[/B]


Don't worry Matilda Koko is on his way, he found an really fast way to get to your house, he is crossing Wyoming now on his strange motorbike, this nice man offered him a ride, how could he say no :HistericalSmiley: 
Oh no look!!!! There's Archie and Max, they must have got their plane repaired, but they are going the wrong way :w00t: 
[attachment=29379:ug06c798.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Go Koko, Go!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465751
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the weirdest Harley Moo I've ever seen. Is it me or does Max still look - well not so white - I think it was the tomato soup .. how come ARchi has cleaned up well ??


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Archie got in first and changed the color of the water, seeing they were in a hurry poor Max had to use his bath water :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=29384:ctmpphpd9OCXR.jpg]

[attachment=29385:ctmpphpOyhaEd.jpg]

Matilda called she is sniffing and looking for Koko, she decided to wear her cowboy, hum well cow girl outfit she got from Sparkey, she says she's having a terrible time trying to fill Sparkeys shoes lol HURRY KOKO, she likes your moo bike  She's really worried she won't find the princess


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: omg, we've been missing a lot lately. it's all scooby's fault and his boat driving skills. Sparkey got sea sick in the soup and became very sick :smheat: we have to pick up the girls. Matilda wait we are on our way. keep your shoes on.

Archie and Max are going the wrong way looking for the wrong person (Teddy) :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: omg, we've been missing a lot lately. it's all scooby's fault and his boat driving skills. Sparkey got sea sick in the soup and became very sick :smheat: we have to pick up the girls. Matilda wait we are on our way. keep your shoes on.
> 
> Archie and Max are going the wrong way looking for the wrong person (Teddy) :smrofl:[/B]


Max told me he is in New York City with Archie - they finally landed in La Guardia and they told me they saw Scooby on the highway in the weirdest moo-bike.
They are out looking for Princess Charlotte before the K-9 police dogs find her.
Now this is really scarey - she is being charged with Larsony in a building ...
This is not funny any more ...
They wanted to pick up Matilda but there was just no room on that tiny plane for her .. poor girl ..


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Max told me he is in New York City with Archie - they finally landed in La Guardia and they told me they saw Scooby on the highway in the weirdest moo-bike.[/B]


 :w00t: sparkey wasn't with scooby????? now I'm worried. I hope he calls me soon


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

No no noooo Matilda is with Koko, he ditched that moo bike and now he has a magic carpet so he has picked up Matilda and they are trying to find that plane with Archie and Max. I hope they find them soon though it looks rather dangerous on that magic carpet :blink: 

[attachment=29387:Koko___Matilda.gif]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> No no noooo Matilda is with Koko, he ditched that moo bike and now he has a magic carpet so he has picked up Matilda and they are trying to find that plane with Archie and Max. I hope they find them soon though it looks rather dangerous on that magic carpet :blink:
> [attachment=29387:Koko___Matilda.gif][/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 
oh no, we are late. the cute girl has been picked up already :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=29390:ctmpphpRLLumx.jpg]

[attachment=29388:ctmpphpJJgFPX.jpg]

Matilda called she's on the rug, she told me she almost fell off, and she said the wind is something else, Koko and her our holding on for dear life :w00t:

Oh no she's rug sick :shocked: my poor baby :bysmilie:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry Fay, Sparkey is ok, he and Scooby are on the Harley now, they are heading off to find Matilda and Koko

[attachment=29389:Scooby___Sparkey.png]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smheat: oh good. got me worried for a while. yay, going to get matilda :chili: we keep losing each other how in the world are we ever going to find PC :huh:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, My- I hope she gets her wanderlust out of her system with this latest trip.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- all I know is that she's probably not coming back to NM for a while -- at least not to see Lacie and Tilly after their Mom proved to be such a terribly inadequate chaperone. :smilie_tischkante: 

Jennifer -- if she does come back our direction, I'll send her your way -- maybe you, Atticus and Rugby will be a better influence. :smilie_daumenpos: 

With everyone travelling all over the place, I'm getting readlly worried that the K-9 police will find PC before anyone can rescue her. :smhelp: 

At least Henry James looks like he's having some fun (FINALLY). :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my! I'm having trouble keeping up.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh my! I'm having trouble keeping up.[/B]


Let me simplify it for you Lynne :new_shocked: 

Max is somewhere with Archie (after landing in New York) .... at least they are in New York - they are trying to figure out a scheme so they can nab PC before the NYK9 do.

Scooby and Sparkey are on the Harley - looking for Matilda... :wub: 

Matilda is on a Magic Carpet with Koko ... trying to find Max and Archie but they don't know that the guys are already in NYC. :shocked: 

Henry is cavorting with Sweet $%^tty Bonnie Marie - he's happy and content under her leg .. :smheat: 

We have no idea where PC is ... with the cops after her and her Larsony charges - who knows what underground she is hiding in .... :w00t: 

Hope this clears the situation somewhat ... :blush: 

They all need cell phones ... if they do get in contact with their mommy's please tell them all to just head on down to NYC ...

Is there any other fur family member not accounted for ??? PLEASE INFORM !!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465993
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are nuts! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, thanks Lena. I appreciate that update. My head was swimming.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES, YOU ARE ALL NUTS!....but in a happy funny way, thank you all for the entertaining adventures of all your love bugs, mary anna herk and theena :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg it seems Princess Charlotte is holding a meeting in Central Park, she is telling everyone that she is not going home till she gets the lead role as the nice witch and she is not returning this costume till they give it to her :smmadder: 
It looks as though they have called in the Army to capture her and take the costume back :shocked: they are watching, eeeeeeeeek run everyone, hideeeeeeeeeeee :new_shocked: 
As you can see Bonnie Marie is trying hard to charm Henry  
It's good though that eveyone is together now, no one is lost, but omg what are they going to do if the army picks them all up :smpullhair: When will they all come home :blink: 

[attachment=29412:Army_watching.gif]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well!! I think we can eliminate the "Sweet" from the beginning of Bonnie Marie's name! :new_shocked: She's been spending more time on her back than on her feet! Thank goodness everyone caught up with each other!

.....but I'm thinking Archie and Max may have a plan to get away from the army.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, so after the meeting Arch and Max scooped PC away and are taking her to an undisclosed hiding place (????) They were taking a fake wicked witch as a decoy - but I think it fell out of the plane...

I don't know where they're going or what's going to happen next!

[attachment=29413C_and_t...ne_witch.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Omg it seems Princess Charlotte is holding a meeting in Central Park, she is telling everyone that she is not going home till she gets the lead role as the nice witch and she is not returning this costume till they give it to her :smmadder:
> It looks as though they have called in the Army to capture her and take the costume back :shocked: they are watching, eeeeeeeeek run everyone, hideeeeeeeeeeee :new_shocked:
> As you can see Bonnie Marie is trying hard to charm Henry
> It's good though that eveyone is together now, no one is lost, but omg what are they going to do if the army picks them all up :smpullhair: When will they all come home :blink:
> ...


Ohhhhhhh I love that white fluff meeting in Central Park - love the podiium as well. Geez that Bonnie Marie is a piece of work isn't she ... she lives in New York - instead of lying around she should be finding hiding spots or escape routes !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> OK, so after the meeting Arch and Max scooped PC away and are taking her to an undisclosed hiding place (????) They were taking a fake wicked witch as a decoy - but I think it fell out of the plane...
> 
> I don't know where they're going or what's going to happen next!
> 
> [attachment=29413C_and_t...ne_witch.jpg][/B]



I love it ... you guys are toooooooo much ...
Arch is quite a pilot ... 
I heard a whisper from the underground that PC is going to be up to alot more trouble today ... God help our boys !!

Max must have taken a bath cause he's looking his normal "white" color - unless Bonnie Marie licked all the soup off him ... (I woulldn't put it past her you know)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: somebody please write a book for princess charlotte's adventures. it will be on the best sellers list. 

I was going to say the same about MAX , he finally took a shower. if Bonnie helped him I hope she doesn't get sick because there was something in that soup :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Geez that Bonnie Marie is a piece of work isn't she ... she lives in New York - instead of lying around she should be finding hiding spots or escape routes !!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Haven't you ever heard of under cover work? :chili: Besides, with Henry, Bonnie's new favorite saying is "Vive l'difference". Fay, Bonnie only 'sampled' the soup - she didn't notice anything unusual about it. :w00t:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well it looks like the gang has made it to the boat haven and they are about to take a ride, I see the others overhead in the plane, maybe they are going to follow them to safety.
It also seems Miss Bonnie Marie is up to her tricks again, charming all the boys, laying out on the deck :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=29414:The_gang...boat_big.png]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a police badge that Archie is sporting ???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Well it looks like the gang has made it to the boat haven and they are about to take a ride, I see the others overhead in the plane, maybe they are going to follow them to safety.
> It also seems Miss Bonnie Marie is up to her tricks again, charming all the boys, laying out on the deck :HistericalSmiley:
> [attachment=29414:The_gang...boat_big.png][/B]



Hahahahah - is that the Hudson ?? Where on earth are they ???
And I see darling Henry is kind of glued to Bonnie .. well when you're on a good thing .. STICK TO IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ROFL :HistericalSmiley: I am afraid PC is known for her EVIL CUNNING - she has an escape planned I just know it !!! Sarah P.S I am thankful Henry is in the LOVING paws of Bonnie - he is pretty , but a bit of a HIMBO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I am thankful Henry is in the LOVING paws of Bonnie - he is pretty , but a bit of a HIMBO[/B]



Bonnie loves eye candy. And besides, haven't you ever heard of the saying, you don't "boink" a brain? :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Are they on the Hudson? There's a great boat basin restaurant on the Hudson that is very dog friendly. They can stop there for a bite, and to give Bonnie a little exercise, get her off her back! My little tramp!! They could all use some sunscreen, too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well thanks to Bonnie's mum, everyone found a great place to eat, they were all starving hungry after all their adventures and finally decided to risk dropping in for a bite, Matilda was kind enough to go in and place their order  
[attachment=29416:The_gang...son_cafe.jpg]

As you can see Bonnie is keeping very close to Henry and Archie and Sparkey are guarding PC who is still sporting her stollen costume, or is she trying to disguise herself so her mummy doesn't see her :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: I can't stand it, Janet you are too funny! :HistericalSmiley: ....and poor Archie is still in his Santa outfit!!! He must have forgot to pack a bag...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :smrofl: :smrofl: I can't stand it, Janet you are too funny! :HistericalSmiley: ....and poor Archie is still in his Santa outfit!!! He must have forgot to pack a bag...[/B]



It's ok - New York just unvieled the annual Swarovski star - so he really dressed for the occassion .. stylish boy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I heard too, but in actual fact Archie is trying to disguise himself so no one will recognize him and PC when they sneak off together, he has become smitten with her so he wants to join her in her travels. 
Of course the lovely Miss Bonnie Marie is going to stay close to Henry, she has put her claim on him, so the rest of the boys are going to have to romance the beautiful Matilda, now that's going to be rather interesting I must say :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466276
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I hate to say this .. (Max close your eyes) ... psst Max is a virgin ... so he's a bit reserved ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466289
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I heard too, but in actual fact Archie is trying to disguise himself so no one will recognize him and PC when they sneak off together, he has become smitten with her so he wants to join her in her travels. 
Of course the lovely Miss Bonnie Marie is going to stay close to Henry, she has put her claim on him, so the rest of the boys are going to have to romance the beautiful Matilda, now that's going to be rather interesting I must say :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, I hate to say this .. (Max close your eyes) ... psst Max is a virgin ... so he's a bit reserved ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Funny you should say that, it seems Max is rather reserved here :smheat: I do think Matilda is rather enjoying all the attention though, it seems her reputation is at stake :blush: 
[attachment=29423:Love_is_in_the_air.png]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=29427:ctmpphprXiDTQ.jpg]


Just got a call from Matilda, she had to go out shopping while in New York, she just has to be dazzeling for the boys, I worry abit because she might be seeing to much with all that's going on with Miss Bonnie Marie and Henry, but I have to trust her, right? She told me she's in love with all the boys :w00t: but has fallen for one of them, but wouldn't tell me who, but promises to only be looking for her PC. I have to believe her and trust her judgement. She also told me she is sooooo glad to be off that magic rug, she was sooooo rug sick, but handsome Koko held her paw while she was ill. She told me she's having the time of her life and doesn't want to come home yet. I have to say I'm jealous I wish I could travel like her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwww Koko is being the perfect gentleman.

I wonder who she is in love with ... we need to document a book on all this mayhem and love that is going on ...

Glad "Waltzing Matilda" is having the time of her life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie and Henry stopped by on their way to the luxury suite at the Essex House. 
The only thing Bonnie would say was "OOH LA LA". :smheat: :chili: :smheat: :chili: He may be a Himbo, but he's all *he-man* to Bonnie.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dearest Mama , good news I have been granted diplomatic immunity as befits my ROYAL status , all charges have been dropped . I have burned the horrid black costume as a symbol of my noble displeasure . It is wonderful to have so many in my Royal Court joining me for weeks of debauchery , I have been sharing with Matilda how to woo a man ( she is a very FAST learner ) . Mama I have found American men VERY charming , Archie in particular certainly knows how to tickle my fancy. Must run champagne on the lawn at 2 . Smoochies , Princess Charlotte p.s Henry James has not surfaced in DAYS from Bonnie's lair , I fear he is bewitched.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WHAT :w00t: where is my baby, :smpullhair: she has been telling me a different story  I knew she was to young to be running around with the group, she told me she was going to be with Koko and we all know what a gentleman he is. :wub: She still hasn't shared with me who she THINKS she is in love with, you know how girls can be,( fickle) PC you are suppose to be a role model for my baby, hum, have you been around Brittany Spears when you were in Hollywood? B) 
This is the last picture I received, she was trying so hard to look like the princess :smcry: my poor Matilda :smhelp: she needs a prince to come to her rescue.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Henry James has not surfaced in DAYS from Bonnie's lair , I fear he is bewitched.[/B]


I've tried calling their hotel room and keep getting the desk clerk telling me they have the "DO NOT DISTURB" on their phone... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> WHAT :w00t: where is my baby, :smpullhair: she has been telling me a different story  I knew she was to young to be running around with the group, she told me she was going to be with Koko and we all know what a gentleman he is. :wub: She still hasn't shared with me who she THINKS she is in love with, you know how girls can be,( fickle) PC you are suppose to be a role model for my baby, hum, have you been around Brittany Spears when you were in Hollywood? B)
> This is the last picture I received, she was trying so hard to look like the princess :smcry: my poor Matilda :smhelp: she needs a prince to come to her rescue.[/B]





Ohhh what a pretty princess ... I saw in her selection of toys she did have a frog with a prince crown on it ..

I wouldn't put it past that Harlot to ruin both our lovely girls - well Matilda at least - not sure about the Bonnie girl though !!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah,

Darling pictures of your sweet furbabies :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

